# Natural killer cells



## Irviker (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi there wondering what people think of the uterine biopsy for natural killer cells? Had very conflicting advice. Any success stories?


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm going to have one done, as it's relatively inexpensive compared to some other tests, and there's evidence that gently scratching the endometrium - which happens as they take the biopsy - can increase the success rate of implantation. I'm on long-term pred, so not expecting my NK levels to be raised, but having it for the endo scratch.
It's available in Coventry by self referral for £360.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya
We have a whole board on immune issues and investigations that will answer many if not all of your questions/concerns 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0


----------

